# --------xr--------- suspended



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

??????????

Clicky


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

i was wondering y i havnt heard form him lately lmao


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

whos nows there undercover mods around here tho


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

sorry, didn't know


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

undercover mods


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

probably being a troll again!!!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Im gunna check out his previous posts, see what he did


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I guess he got suspended for recruiting members to another site?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I will tell you why he was banned.

First he was hosting pictures on this forum for another site and using our resources. 
Second he was trolling for members by pming them to join another board.
Third he was stealing pictures and profiles and posting them as his own.
Forth he used this site to host a banner for this new forum.
fifth he lied repeatedly when he was confronted with his actions.

So basically he decided that leaching off this forum was worth his membership here. He was told the boundaries and choose to ignore them. This is not the only forum that was/is trolled for members...so instead of doing things the right way and building a forum based on its merits..the decision was made to build a forum based on everyone elses hard work.

So yeah....mab decided he was a detriment to this community and he has been removed from this forum.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Its a shame but he had it coming. I can tell alot of hard work went into building this site to its current state and its not fair to build a "competitive" site on someone else's hard work. The MAB once again fulfills its duty. Good job guys.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

tisk tisk but what is a troll i am un familliar with this new fancy lingo


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Poor ---XR---, yes he had it coming...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm glad you suspended the owner of the site as well. He had been known for doing that sort of stuff before as well!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

who was the owner

1000 POST AYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Cichlid_Keeper


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

so what happend they started a site based on p-fury or wat


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Not quite. They started a site whereby they stole everything--the skins, the pictures for when there's a new post in a forum, even the administrator "pip" from other forums. They also stole articles and pictures from other forums. When people called them on it on their forum, they banned them. One of the thieves claims he's ten and doesn't know better, XR apparently tried to lie his way out of it and, so far, CK is in the clear AFAIK (but I was banned from the forum, so who knows how much hell he's taking?)

They also spammed the hell out of several forums (this one included) and even had a contest to try to recruit new members before several of them were banned from multiple forums for trying to spam...one even signed up for a forum, didn't post and started to try to siphon members that way.

This is CK's second attempt at a site and his first went down in flames. http://s13.invisionfree.com/fishkeepers no longer exists because he stole so many profiles and pictures that invisionfree deleted the site. He also won a Picture of the Month competition there with a stolen photo.

There are other sites from which CK, also known as Angel_Keeper, Cichlid_Keeper91 and Cichlidkeeper91 have been banned for the same reasons (spamming, stealing and claiming work as his own, trolling, et cetera).

If you have had anything stolen and reused by him, please do the following:
E-mail [email protected] using the form listed on this website: http://invisionfree.com/index.php?p=dmca and ask him to take action against the site in question.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

he better not have i wil kik the sh*t outta him


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow. What a douche. 
All that poost whoring and he was only here to STEAL from this site. thats sad. 
But what do you expect from those kids. I mean really arrogant asses. always trying to act like they knew everything when everything they knew was from members here. Its sad when someone learns something one day and then takes that knowlage and acts like they are then an expert the very next day. Seen CK and XR do that far too much.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i agree


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Cichlid_Keeper


I'm so glad he is gone. He was very rude to people trying to help him, and was no use to this forum. I hope he is suspended from this site for good this time.

He also felt the need to lie about what fish tanks he had. He had a 290 gallon fish tank and some other large ones listed in his signature. It was obvious he really didn't have them, since we all asked for full tank shots and I sent him a PM and posted in his topics....all totally ignored. Oh well, doesn't matter anymore I guess!















~Taylor~


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> Cichlid_Keeper


I'm so glad he is gone. He was very rude to people trying to help him, and was no use to this forum. I hope he is suspended from this site for good this time.

He also felt the need to lie about what fish tanks he had. He had a 290 gallon fish tank and some other large ones listed in his signature. It was obvious he really didn't have them, since we all asked for full tank shots and I sent him a PM and posted in his topics....all totally ignored. Oh well, doesn't matter anymore I guess!















~Taylor~
[/quote]

Lol yeah I liked how he went from having a new 75 gal bowfront. and knowing nothing about the fish he was looking for. And then one day his sig popped up with a 240 and a 160 in addition to his original 75 and 55 gal. all keeping in mind that he stated he was 14. wondering where he magically came up with the $2000+ for these huge tanks when he was worrying about 60 bucks for a filter just weeks before. He must have some kick ass allowance.

I also liked how he would let us advise him in 5+ page threads and then do the exact thing we told him not to. Boy, that really made me want to give him more advice.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> Cichlid_Keeper


I'm so glad he is gone. He was very rude to people trying to help him, and was no use to this forum. I hope he is suspended from this site for good this time.

He also felt the need to lie about what fish tanks he had. He had a 290 gallon fish tank and some other large ones listed in his signature. It was obvious he really didn't have them, since we all asked for full tank shots and I sent him a PM and posted in his topics....all totally ignored. Oh well, doesn't matter anymore I guess!















~Taylor~
[/quote]

I knew CK was a douche the first time he posted on the cichlid forum about his Rhom being able to kill a dovi; what an idiotic first post!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Cichlid_Keeper


I'm so glad he is gone. He was very rude to people trying to help him, and was no use to this forum. I hope he is suspended from this site for good this time.

He also felt the need to lie about what fish tanks he had. He had a 290 gallon fish tank and some other large ones listed in his signature. It was obvious he really didn't have them, since we all asked for full tank shots and I sent him a PM and posted in his topics....all totally ignored. Oh well, doesn't matter anymore I guess!















~Taylor~
[/quote]

Lol yeah I liked how he went from having a new 75 gal bowfront. and knowing nothing about the fish he was looking for. And then one day his sig popped up with a 240 and a 160 in addition to his original 75 and 55 gal. all keeping in mind that he stated he was 14. wondering where he magically came up with the $2000+ for these huge tanks when he was worrying about 60 bucks for a filter just weeks before. He must have some kick ass allowance.

I also liked how he would let us advise him in 5+ page threads and then do the exact thing we told him not to. Boy, that really made me want to give him more advice.
[/quote]
I know EXACTLY what you are talking about!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

While we're on the topic of suspended individuals, I JUST noticed Jiggy is currently in the padded room too. Is that permanent this time or another temporary thing? Whatd he do this time?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

and p-king wud he do i thought he was a good contributer with nice ass fish


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Honestly...this is pretty unfortunate for XR. He was a good member that got sucked into being offered a moderator position on another site. This happens a lot...someone starts a site and then offers staff positions to everyone that will join. Unfortunately XR decided that being a staff person not only meant dedication to that site...but to rape all the other sites where he had been a loyal member.

Oh well...live and learn.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I will tell you why he was banned.
> 
> First he was hosting pictures on this forum for another site and using our resources.
> Second he was trolling for members by pming them to join another board.
> ...


I agree


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Lol funny


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

He PMed me asking me to mod his little free cichlid site, i just ignored it!

Back under the bridge for that troll!!!!!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

how long before he's back with a different name though?


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

This long *shows with this hands*

[-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------]

Yes.


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

CK and a few of his little buddies were banned from
APUK a long time ago for this same crap, keeps joining
under new names though cos he thinks we're all stupid


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> Honestly...this is pretty unfortunate for XR. He was a good member that got sucked into being offered a moderator position on another site. This happens a lot...someone starts a site and then offers staff positions to everyone that will join. Unfortunately XR decided that being a staff person not only meant dedication to that site...but to rape all the other sites where he had been a loyal member.
> 
> Oh well...live and learn.


He was a cool younger kid, took advice instead of ignoring it, but I wondered at his making profiles for fish that I don't think he'd ever kept.

In the end they are young and well as you said have alot to learn..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

alan said:


> how long before he's back with a different name though?


Everything they have done is against their contract with invision to use their free product. I have already told Cichlid Keeper that if he creates another account or anyone from his site makes any attempt to spam this forum I will call his host, his ISP and most inportantly.......his mother. I guess the kid didnt know that once you register a domain...your name, address and phone number are pubilc record.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Honestly, Aquatic-Hobbyist would have very few profiles if I stuck to only fishes that I had kept, bnut I have done a lot of research into the animals that I profiled...I think profiling species you haven't kept is okay if you do research and ask for insight into the animals in question...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Honestly, Aquatic-Hobbyist would have very few profiles if I stuck to only fishes that I had kept, bnut I have done a lot of research into the animals that I profiled...I think profiling species you haven't kept is okay if you do research and ask for insight into the animals in question...


There is a huge difference between writing a profile based on researching a fish....and using the cut/past function to create a profile.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Honestly, Aquatic-Hobbyist would have very few profiles if I stuck to only fishes that I had kept, bnut I have done a lot of research into the animals that I profiled...I think profiling species you haven't kept is okay if you do research and ask for insight into the animals in question...


There is a huge difference between writing a profile based on researching a fish....and using the cut/past function to create a profile.
[/quote]

heynow, I think he changed one word at least... and spelled it wrong...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Glad that a-holes like that are filtered out.

VIVA P-FURY!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Glad that a-holes like that are filtered out.
> 
> VIVA P-FURY!!!


QFT!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> how long before he's back with a different name though?


Everything they have done is against their contract with invision to use their free product. I have already told Cichlid Keeper that if he creates another account or anyone from his site makes any attempt to spam this forum I will call his host, his ISP and most inportantly.......his mother. I guess the kid didnt know that once you register a domain...your name, address and phone number are pubilc record.
[/quote]

CALL HIS MOM


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Priiivate mods *clap* are watchin' you *clap clap*


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Banning your ev-ry move...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

acestro said:


> Priiivate mods *clap* are watchin' you *clap clap*


So good, it had to be said twice!

I was ROTFL anyway.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Cichlid_Keeper


I'm so glad he is gone. He was very rude to people trying to help him, and was no use to this forum. I hope he is suspended from this site for good this time.

He also felt the need to lie about what fish tanks he had. He had a 290 gallon fish tank and some other large ones listed in his signature. It was obvious he really didn't have them, since we all asked for full tank shots and I sent him a PM and posted in his topics....all totally ignored. Oh well, doesn't matter anymore I guess!















~Taylor~
[/quote]

I knew CK was a douche the first time he posted on the cichlid forum about his Rhom being able to kill a dovi; what an idiotic first post!
[/quote]

Nope, that's a different turd. Cichlid killer is the brilliant name of that member


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I remember working with him quite a bit on a copied/pasted effort as well, acestro...it's too bad that all of our work ended up on a lousy site like that...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

how lame. Well his punishment is to be a teenager with a pube mustache.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

will one of the mods please pm me cichlid_keepers IP please i need it along with XR's ip.
Neal is correct they did exaclty the same thing the last time but i and a few others sorted it.
dixon


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

DiXoN, you've got PM--I don't have anything on XR, but I have some info on the other two plagiarists I've caught from that site...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> DiXoN, you've got PM--I don't have anything on XR, but I have some info on the other two plagiarists I've caught from that site...


thanks chilDawg i'm off to get my banning finger ready i have some work to do


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I dont get how they dont see how easy it is to bust them.

When I was mod for non-p, I just took a random piece or two of their text and did a google search of that piece exactly quoted. I got nothing if it was original work.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

acestro said:


> I dont get how they dont see how easy it is to bust them.
> 
> When I was mod for non-p, I just took a random piece or two of their text and did a google search of that piece exactly quoted. I got nothing if it was original work.


thats a niffty trick!!!!

here i was doing the hard way by reading it all and

google the common and sciency names to read the

links i found


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Sorry Freez! That's how I nailed them, too, last time when their site went down...I forgot to tell you that.

Glad I could help, Dixon!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes, and I kinda lied when I said 'random'. You should take sections that sound very well written, those are the most commonly plagarized sections.

Sorry I didn't think to share that Freez


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

About damn time.

Hopefully CK is gone for good, but I know I havent been the most 'law-abiding' member myself in the past.

Making new forums is a total waste of time anyway, and tottally ripping on the other sites like they did is terrible.

What is more sad is that people are getting very pissed off with members like them, and it leads them to believe that any younger members are complete wastes of time, and that they should not be allowed on this site. Which of course is unfair to the other contributing younger members, such as Taylor for example.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Tibs said:


> What is more sad is that people are getting very pissed off with members like them, and it leads them to believe that any younger members are complete wastes of time, and that they should not be allowed on this site. Which of course is unfair to the other contributing younger members, such as Taylor for example.


It is common practice for younger members...when they dont get offered a moderator position on a site...to create their own site. This happens...and fails...all the time. I dont think this detracts from the younger members because after all...those are the most common piranha keepers and the ones that need the most help.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Cichlid_Keeper


I'm so glad he is gone. He was very rude to people trying to help him, and was no use to this forum. I hope he is suspended from this site for good this time.

He also felt the need to lie about what fish tanks he had. He had a 290 gallon fish tank and some other large ones listed in his signature. It was obvious he really didn't have them, since we all asked for full tank shots and I sent him a PM and posted in his topics....all totally ignored. Oh well, doesn't matter anymore I guess!















~Taylor~
[/quote]

Lol yeah I liked how he went from having a new 75 gal bowfront. and knowing nothing about the fish he was looking for. And then one day his s*ig popped up with a 240 and a 160 in addition to his original 75 and 55 gal. all keeping in mind that he stated he was 14. wondering where he magically came up with the $2000+ for these huge tanks when he was worrying about 60 bucks for a filter just weeks before.* He must have some kick ass allowance.

I also liked how he would let us advise him in 5+ page threads and then do the exact thing we told him not to. Boy, that really made me want to give him more advice.
[/quote]

Dont forget his 125,







.... But really yea WTF, why make up saying u have a 290??? I even PMd him asking for pics and he said he would have them up soon, pmd him like a week later and no answer, I put alot of time and money into my 125 and he thinks he can get away with saying he has a 290 lmao. (I am not going to buy a 90 or 290 I just said that to be nice,lol)

QUOTE
Whats up CK, I see u added a 90, 125 and 290 gal o your sig, I am thinking about buying a 90 and 290 myself. Those must be some sick ass tanks. Do you have any pistures of them at all. I wuld really like to see them.

Thnks Mat.
QUOTE

yea ill get some pics. they are preety coll tanks i guess.

but the 290 is massive.

CK


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

i have no clue who all these new people are, or people who changed their display names i dont know who's who


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that... i'm sure he will regret it in the future...







!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> i have no clue who all these new people are, or people who changed their display names i dont know who's who


Remember Boba Fett?


----------

